# Sata mit Controller erweitern?



## MR. Wayne (10. August 2009)

hi,

Ich habe ein P6T Deluxe x58 und ein be quiet dark power pro 850w Netzteil.
Es sind jeweils noch 1x Sata auf dem MoBo und 1x Sata auf dem Netzteil frei. 
Möchte aber gerne 4 weitere HDD's anschließen. Wie soll ich am besten vorgehen? Soll ich mir eine PCIE Sata Controller Karte kaufen und ja welche
bieten die beste Leistung? Passt es dann auch vom Strom her? 

Vielen dank für eure Antworten schon mal.


----------



## dot (10. August 2009)

Haengt gaenzlich von deinem Budget ab und ob der Controller irgendwelche tollen Sachen koennen muss. Als reine SATA Erweiterung wird wohl fast jeder zu gebrauchen sein. In Sachen Stromversorgung geht ja fast nichts ueber die Kartem imd dein 850W Netzteil sollte in jedem Fall ausreichend sein. Zur Not ruestest du noch einmal 1kW nach


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. August 2009)

Sagen wir mal Budget spielt keine Rolle. Sata Controller sollte den im MoBo wenn es geht in nichts nachstehen (was leistung SATAII) betrifft. Tolle sachen muss er nicht können vieleicht 4-6x Sata Ports zusätzlich bringen.... Was empfehlt ihr mir da? Achja einen guten Wechselrahmen 3,5 zu 5,25 brauche ich auch noch einige Infos von euch damit ich meine HDD ins Laufwerkschacht bekomme. Habe den Haf932.


----------



## bschicht86 (10. August 2009)

War es nicht so, dass man einen SAS-Port in 4 SATA-Ports splitten kann? (Mit etwaiger Kabelpeitsche)
Hab mal irgendwas dazu bei Conrad gesehen.

Von daher wäre ein ordentlicher SAS-Controller von Vorteil, der bietet dir noch die "Spielereien + Sicherheiten" von SCSI.


----------



## dot (10. August 2009)

Als Wechselrahmen find ich das Teil recht nett. Kein Schlitten und die HDD ist nicht in einem Kasten verpackt (moeglicher Platz fuer zusaetzliche Luefterkuehlung) Icy Box 168 SATA Wechselrahmen - Review Hartware.net
Beim Controller mal die Produktpalette von 3Ware und Adaptec durchschauen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. August 2009)

Wechselrahmen gefällt mir ganz gut ist mir beim Stöbern auch aufgefallen. Nur ich stolper jetzt wieder über PCI-X und PCI-E hmmm....

SAS-Controller hmm... da habe ich jetzt überhaupt keine Ahnung. Ist es so viel besser?


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. August 2009)

Sry. für Doppelpost aber hätte leider doch noch einige Fragen.

PCI-X kann ich nicht verwenden oder?

Ich Interessiere mich für diesen Controller:

KLICK MICH!

Bekommt den der Controller auch wirklich genug Strom vom MoBo her wenn ich da 4x HDD's drann habe?

Und wo sollen auf dem Controller die SATA Anschlüsse sein?

Was sagt ihr zu dem Controller?


----------



## maschine (11. August 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> PCI-X kann ich nicht verwenden oder?


Solange du kein Servermainboard mit PCI-X hast nicht 




> Bekommt den der Controller auch wirklich genug Strom vom MoBo her wenn ich da 4x HDD's drann habe?


Du schließt die Stromversorgung von den Festplatten doch nicht an den Controller an sondern ans Netzteil^^ Und außerdem hat der Controller doch nen extra Strom-Anschluss wenn ich das richtig sehe.




> Und wo sollen auf dem Controller die SATA Anschlüsse sein?


Guck mal nach rechts


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. August 2009)

Jo aber mein Netzteil hat nur noch 1 Sata Port frei? 
Wie würde es sein wenn ich 0 Ports frei hätte?

Ich verstehe iwi nicht wie ich das dann anschließen soll.


----------



## maschine (11. August 2009)

Wenn du zu wenig Anschlüsse hast nimmste einfach nen Y-Adapter und fertig


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. August 2009)

kannst du mir das Bitte genauer erklären? Habe 0 sata Ports frei, möchte aber 4 weitere HDD's anschließen. Y-Adapter? wie soll das gehen?


----------



## maschine (11. August 2009)

Alta du hast doch 2 Anschlüsse an deiner Platte dran, das Datenkabel steckst du dann halt an den Controller und das Stromkabel ans Netzteil.
Wenn du am Netzteil nix mehr frei hast nimmste halt nen Y-Adapter (sowas oder sowas), oder du guckst mal ob es für dein Netzteil noch Zusatztkabel wie dieses gibt (dann natürlich eins für dein Teil )


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. August 2009)

AAh Super danke für die Tipps.


----------



## maschine (11. August 2009)

Kein Problem 
Und bei deinem Mainboard sollten eigentlich auch ein paar von den Y-Adaptern dabei sein, musste dich halt mal auf die Suche begeben^^


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Die Teile gibt es auch fuer unter einem Euro bei ebay.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. August 2009)

Jo bräuchte nur noch den passenden Controller. Hätte nicht gedacht das es welche für 1200€ gibt.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Controller von Adaptec/3WARE mit 4x SATA PCI-E 4x ~100€ etwas taugen oder nicht. Gibt auch wenig Erfahrungsberichte darüber.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Die vom 3Ware sind gut.


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. August 2009)

und Adaptec nicht so gut?


----------



## maschine (12. August 2009)

Sind beide gut


----------



## rehacomp (12. August 2009)

Also nen PCI-Controller fällt schon mal weg, wenn es SATA II bringen soll. Da der PCI nur max 133MB/s schafft, wird nicht mal SATA (1) erreicht.

Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es Problemlos möglich ist PCI-E 1x, 4x 8x Karten (non Graka) im PCI-E 8x 16x Graka-Steckplatz zu betreiben. Mechanisch passts schon.


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. August 2009)

Noch was habe ja wie gesagt kein SATA mehr auf dem MoBo frei, aber noch 1 SATA Port am Netzteil.

Nun meine Idee:

Den SATA Port am Netzteil mit Y-Stecker auf 2 erweitern. 2x HDD damit verbinden, und die HDD's an meine 2 SAS Ports am MoBo stecken. Würde das gehen? SATA ---> SAS gibt es da geschwindigkeitseinbußen?

Dann bräuchte ich zwar auch ein Controller aber hätte schon mal 2 HDD's verbaut.


*@rehacomp *das würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


----------



## maschine (12. August 2009)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es Problemlos möglich ist PCI-E 1x, 4x 8x Karten (non Graka) im PCI-E 8x 16x Graka-Steckplatz zu betreiben. Mechanisch passts schon.


Graka-Steckplatz? Was soll denn das sein? PCIe ist PCIe, da gibts keine Unterschiede  Du kannst die problemlos da rein stecken wenn ich mich nicht irre 
Und ich wüsste nicht warum es bei SAS zu SATA Geschwindigkeitseinbußen geben sollte, SAS is ja schließlich schneller


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. August 2009)

Also würde meine Denkweise funktionieren?


----------



## rehacomp (13. August 2009)

maschine schrieb:


> Graka-Steckplatz? Was soll denn das sein? PCIe ist PCIe, da gibts keine Unterschiede  Du kannst die problemlos da rein stecken wenn ich mich nicht irre



Der PCI-E 16x ist (nicht offiziell) für Grafikkarten reserviert.
Rein theoretisch kann man reinstecken was man will, die Praxis zeigt leider, das non-Graka in solchen Steckplätzen oft Probleme bereiten, oder garnicht funktionieren, oder der Rechner den Start verweigert.

In diesem Sinne kann man nur auf die Suppotliste der Controller hoffen.
Oder dem Motto "Try and Error".


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Habe mich für das ding entschieden:

Adaptec RAID 5805

KLICK!

Aber wo zum Teufel sind die 8 Anschlüsse? Ich raffe nicht wie ich meine HDD's daran anschließen soll.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

An die Anschlüsse auf der Karte kommen Peitschen dran die den Port dann splittet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Also 2 Ports sind auf dem Controller dann brauche ich Peitschen mit jeweils 4 Anschlüsse damit ich auf 8 komme, weil es ja ein 8 Port Controller ist?


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

Sieht so aus, evtl sind sie auch schon im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Aaah Ok. Wäre ja genau das richtige, nur es ist ja ein SAS/SATA Controller. Hoffe ich kann da auch wirklich stink normale SATAII HDD's anschließen ohne Murren..... und hoffentlich funzt das ding bei mir. Und das mit dem Strom macht mir noch sorgen... 4 HDD's an 1x SATA Port am Netzteil.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

Du kannst problemlos deine Sata II Platten anschließen.
Und btw, ich hab 3HDD's an einem Strang und es macht soweit keine Probleme.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Ich hätte ja 4 an einem Strang. Aber warum machen die nicht 8 Ports verstehe den sinn nicht. Jetzt muss man mit Peitschen arbeiten... 1 Peitsche 4 HDD's ob es da nicht zu geschwindigkeitsverlust führt.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

Du wirst ganz sicher keinen Leistungsverlust haben.
Und warum die das so machen? Naja nur die wenigsten Privatanwender bauen sich einen SAS/SATA Controller ein - meist findet man sie in Servern und da ist Lowprofile angesagt, da passen keine 8 Ports auf die Karte


----------



## rehacomp (13. August 2009)

Hammer Teil, mit "verteiler" bis zu 256 Geräte!
Die Liste der kompatieblen Boards ist nicht grad lang, 2x Asus Boards aus der Steinzeit sind mit drin.

Geb uns nen Bericht, ob alles Fehlerfrei läuft, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

für 500€ Erwarte ich aber das der auf meinem P6T Deluxe läuft. Aber mal ehrlich 8 HDD's und alle volle bandbreite? das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> für 500€ Erwarte ich aber das der auf meinem P6T Deluxe läuft. Aber mal ehrlich 8 HDD's und alle volle bandbreite? das glaube ich nicht.



Dann kauf ihn nicht wenn du es nicht glaubst.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Habe auch gehört das nicht alle HDD's unterstützt werden. Möchte gerne Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1,5TB haben steht nicht in der Kompatibilität Liste u.a Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB steht nicht drinn. KLICK MICH! steht zwar oben drüber für andere Controller aber das ist der Link für 5805.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

Du weist schon das SATA ( auch II ) genormt sind, oder?
es wird bestimmt nicht passieren das wenn du die Platte anschließt nix passiert.

Achja, nur zur Info nochmal, hab 3 HDD's an einer Peitsche an einem Kanal und hab sogar mehr "Performance" (wenn man von MB/s ausgeht) als mit dem ICH9.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

Cool das bestätigt ja das ding zu Kaufen.


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

Nur das ich nen anderen Controller hab das das sagt nix aus (brauchte nur einen für 4 Geräte)


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

aber auch von Adaptec?


----------



## DrSin (13. August 2009)

3Ware aber das ist egal, ist auch ein SAS Controller.
Hab aber schon Adaptec verbaut von daher... wayne^^


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. August 2009)

hmm.... jetzt war ich fest entschlossen das ding zu kaufen nun stolpere ich über die Temps. Mit Standardlüfter der drauf ist 80-100 grad. Super muss ich auch noch bei 500€ rumbasteln, und ein 40mm lüfter raufbauen und verliere Garantie.


----------



## dot (13. August 2009)

Ich halte den Preis den du dafuer ausgeben moechtest auch fuer ein wenig grenzwertig. Das ist ja schon mehr ein Profi-Controller mit allem Schnickschnack und von der Funktionalitaet brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht viel, aber wenn du das Geld dafuer ueber hast


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Also es sollte PCIE 8x haben und 8 Ports haben SATA/SAS und von einer guten Firma kommen also nicht son 0815 Teil natürlich mit Lüfter. Brauche kein Schnickschnack raid ok wäre gut wenn es das hat. Was empfiehlst du mir da?


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Pci-e 4x reicht auch schon dicke.
und rein Theroretisch reicht der schon:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Controller - Serial Attached SCSI - HighPoint RocketRAID 2680

Du kannst mal auf ebay nach einem Dell PERC 5/E SAS suchen, wenn du so einen günstig bekommst hast du einen super Grundlage!


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Ja aber der hat kein Lüfter.


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ja aber der hat kein Lüfter.



War sagt das ein Cotroller zwingend warm werden muss? Meiner wird auch nur Handwarm


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Naja die Adaptec sind immer Heiß steht überall. Muss extra 40mm Lüfter rauf. Habe mir mal Tests angesehen und an den Adaptec kommt ja nix ran. 

Die Highpoint sind zwar auch gut aber die meinten als Fazit:

Man solte das Sparen seinlassen.


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Und glaub mal, die sind alles besser als dein Onboard Controller.
Zum einen solltest du beachten das die Leute, die die Teile getestet haben vom professionellen Einsatz ausgegangen sind und nicht vom privat Gebrauch.
Oder hast du doch noch vor dir eine Severfarm zu basteln die 365 Tage laufen soll


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Wer weiß was noch kommt *g*

Ne mal im ernst du glaubst wirklich das dieses Highpoint dingens vollkommen ausreicht? auch ohne Lüfter mit raid PCIE 4x usw. echt jetzt? das wäre ja ein super ersparnis. 

EDIT: Meinste nicht das dieses Ding sau heiß wird?


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Für den Ottonormalverbraucher reicht er, im Prinzip brauchst du nicht mal nen SAS Controller, ein SATA würde reichen, SAS hat halt ein paar "angenehme" Vorteile.

Ich hab schon einen Highpoint (nicht diesen) verbaut und er werkelt bis heute ohne irgendwelche Faxe.
Eine klare Empfehlung kann ich nicht ausprechen, da ich diesen selbst noch nicht betrieben hab.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Und von der Hitze, denke schon das der heiß wird wenn 8 HDD's drann hängen.


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, denke aber nicht das ein Cotroller sehr viel wärmer wird.
Hab bisher mit max. 6HDD's gearbeitet in versch. Raid Konfigurationen und der wärmste war bisher der 3Ware und der war wirklich heiß.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Ich glaube das ding bestelle ich. Vom Preis/Leistung Verhältniss kann man echt nix sagen.


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Wenn du online Bestellst (wovon ich ja ausgehe) hast du ja auch 14 Tage Umtauschrecht.
Wenn der nix taugt geht er halt zurück.
Aber halt mich / uns hier dann mal auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Hätte gerne bei HoH bestellt. Hmmm muss wohl Alternate herhalten.


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Auf Amazon gibbet den auch
Amazon.de: HighPoint RocketRAID 2680


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Jo leider nicht auf Rechnung. PayPal wäre auch erst nächste Woche durch.....


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Und was ist mit Bankeinzug?
Geld gibts ja wieder wenns nicht passt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. August 2009)

Oh ne da bin ich vorsichtig. Mal sehen ob es mein Computershop bestellen kann.

Aber noch was sollen Peitschen dabei sein 2 Kabel @4???

EDIT2: So bestellt, Peitsche @4x SATA auch gleich dazu.


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. August 2009)

So es läuft so weit alles doch eine Frage hätte ich noch. bei meinem Dark Power pro 850w Netzteil habe ich noch 1 Sata frei. mit so einem kabel Bild (Also 1 zum Netzteil, und 4 sata anschlüsse hängen dran) wieviel Hdd's kann ich rein theoretisch an meine 4 Sata am Netzteil anschließen?


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

Wieviele musst du denn noch anschlieszen? Du kannst ja erstmal alle frei verfuegbare Stecker nehmen. Sind das nur noch die 4 Stueck?


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. August 2009)

jo also von 4 Sata am netzteil sind 3 belegt also noch 1 frei. wollte gerne 4-8 weitere hdd anschließen. Kann ich an einem Sata vom netzteil auch via kabel 3 oder 4 hdd dranhängen?


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

Geht schon, musst nur schauen ob es passende Y-Kabel gibt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. August 2009)

Habe ja die passenden von Be quiet die dabei waren. Hier Kabel bei dem kabel Pixx sind die dabei sieht man ganz gut. 1 Halt zum Netzteil und entlang des Kabels gehen 4 Stecker raus.


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

Na dann mal los :-p Das sollte eigentlich gehen, sobald du nicht 10 Festplatte an einen Strang hast  Ich wuerde einfach mal versuchen die auf die einzelnen Straenge aufzuteilen und mal schauen was die so insgesamt verbrauchen.


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

Mit dem was Festplatten verbrauchen kannst du locker 20 davon an einen Strang haengen.


----------



## dot (26. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mit dem was Festplatten verbrauchen kannst du locker 20 davon an einen Strang haengen.



Wir hatten mal bei einer solchen Menge Probleme mit dem Anlaufstrom der Festplatte nach dem einschalten (-> Wurden dann nicht immer alle erkannt). Dicke Kondensatoren loesten das Problem. Sah aber schon recht lustig aus die Konstruktion


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. August 2009)

Jo habe leider nur ein Kabel @ 4 pro Kabel von Be quiet. Kann mir einer sagen wie die Kabel heißen von Be quiet? scheint wohl speziel zu sein die Anschlüsse fürs netzteil.

EDIT: erledigt 1 kabel zusätzlich bestellt.


----------

